
Shots – Screenshot manager for macOS - amimodi
http://mobilefirst.in/shots
======
LordWinstanley
`defaults write com.apple.screencapture type jpg|png|gif|pdf && killall
SystemUIServer` --[choose required format] to change OSX's default format for
screenshots

`defaults write com.apple.screencapture location ~/Pictures/Screenshots &&
killall SystemUIServer` --to change OSX's default save location for
screenshots

or...

the free Yandex Disk[0] has a nice screenshot editor built-in, which can
intercept the usual OSX shortcuts, allows you to markup screenshots before
saving [with lines, shapes, arrows, text, etc.] and also to customise the file
format.

[0][https://disk.yandex.com](https://disk.yandex.com)

------
jaymmehta97
Finally a solution to my messy desktop. Really a very helpful utility tool for
managing my screenshots.

~~~
LordWinstanley
You were so pleased, you had to create an account just to say so... only an
hour after the original poster created his account, just to mention the
product.

------
amimodi
Looking forward to receive your feedback.

